# Engagement and wedding band question



## auntiesarah25

OH proposed on Christmas. The engagement ring he bought is GORGEOUS! I love it, he did a fantastic job. :happydance: It is an engagement ring/wedding band set and I've been wearing all 3 rings (one is the engagement, one is wedding and the third is supposed to stand for mixing of families). Now I am wondering if I should just be wearing the center ring until we are married? :shrug: 

Is there some sort of etiquette I should be following?

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1521551_10152144225582718_1357068254_n.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

Yes you should just be wearing the middle ring and give the other two back to OH. You then add a 2nd band when your married and the eternity ring is added on your one year wedding anniversary or after the birth of your first child.


----------



## auntiesarah25

I did not know that about the third band!!! Thanks. Guess I'll have to tell OH to keep them safe for who knows how long!


----------



## auntiesarah25

I just shared this info with OH. He looked at me and said, "I gave you all three because I'm buying you a better wedding band." 

Sweet! :thumbup: 

But like I mentioned to him - there isn't any room left on my finger! Oh well, we've broken tradition from the beginning!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah really you should only be wearing the middle one like Lozzy said. If you want to wear all 3 then go for it, people may ask questions though lol! xx


----------



## BlueWater

I'd love to wear all three and then get a better wedding band :thumbup: hell at my rate, I'd love to wear any ring on my ring finger!! :haha:


----------



## auntiesarah25

OH is pretty good at spoiling me. This is very shocking because he claimed he never wanted marriage or kids. I was thinking we'd be together, have the kid, he'd get a stable job and then maybe he would propose. Guess he opened his eyes sooner than I thought he would. Hehe.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Until you are married you should only wear the engagement ring.


----------



## Abigailly

I'm sorry, but I almost had a heart attack reading your post.

But then again I wouldn't even try on my wedding band once we got out the jewelers. But I'm quite superstitious.

Without sounding rude, I don't know why you'd want to wear anything but your engagement ring until your wedding day? Then there's no symbolism behind your wedding ring. Because you soon get used to wearing it there's nothing special about it on your wedding day.
I look at my wedding ring and I remember the first time my husband put it on my finger. I remember how excited I was by getting to wear it for the first time. It symbolises the beginning of our marriage. 

Would you have that if you wore it before hand?


----------



## auntiesarah25

Abigailly said:


> I'm sorry, but I almost had a heart attack reading your post.
> 
> But then again I wouldn't even try on my wedding band once we got out the jewelers. But I'm quite superstitious.
> 
> Without sounding rude, I don't know why you'd want to wear anything but your engagement ring until your wedding day? Then there's no symbolism behind your wedding ring. Because you soon get used to wearing it there's nothing special about it on your wedding day.
> I look at my wedding ring and I remember the first time my husband put it on my finger. I remember how excited I was by getting to wear it for the first time. It symbolises the beginning of our marriage.
> 
> Would you have that if you wore it before hand?

I see where you are coming from. I totally get it. DF and I have discussed this and he said his plan all along was for the 3 banded ring to be my engagement ring and for us to look at wedding bands together.


----------



## kittiecat

I have an engagement and wedding ring set and am only wearing the engagement ring until we are married. Personally to me it would feel odd to wear the second band now and people will assume you are already married.


----------



## maryp0ppins

kittiecat said:


> I have an engagement and wedding ring set and am only wearing the engagement ring until we are married. Personally to me it would feel odd to wear the second band now and people will assume you are already married.

agreed, also how will you fit all 4 on your finger?


----------

